

Agency contract work, good or bad?  You decide... - cityzen
http://goldfingerknuckle.tumblr.com/post/10167962423/agency-contract-work-good-or-bad-you-decide
Some of my thoughts/frustrations on working for agencies... look forward to hearing other's thoughts on this.
======
sheaninesix
Speaking as someone who has worked in and outside of an agency, they are great
places for some very specific things.

Yes, generally you can command a higher "agency" rate than with most other
clients. They have deeper pockets generally, but raising your rates just
because you can is a little unethical. The reality is that the agency is at
the mercy of the client and both parties are fighting hundreds of constantly
changing (usually unseen) variables, and so they are willing to pay a premium
in the interest of getting things done on time and done well. So yes, you will
have to unexpectedly work on weekends, or work on requirements that sound
backwards or are overly complex, but you will be compensated for that extra
effort.

Also, unlike some of your non-agency clients, you may often be exposed to
projects that are "award-winning", or will have an enormous audience, or take
advantage of some new, hot technology. If you have the luxury to pick and
choose these projects, then absolutely work with agencies. Otherwise, be very
cautious about getting your schedule overrun with bizarre requests and drawn-
out initiatives, and not being able to focus on your consulting practice or
product development.

~~~
cityzen
Great points. I added a note/edit to my article to say I was referring more to
working with smaller agencies and other freelancers. Thanks for the comment!

